# 29 gallon planted African



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had a 29 gallon cycling for about 3 months now trying to decide what I want to do with it. I've only really kept New World species, so I was thinking maybe I would branch out. I was thinking I may do a low light planted tank with some kind of African community. I would like a variety of fish, cichlids, cats, schooling species, ect., but all African and localized as possible. Anyone have some good suggestions. I would also like to hear suggestions that don't fit my criteria. Thanks!


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a pretty tall order in a 29.

I think you could do a pair of smaller cichlids, maybe a small school of dithers and a small pleco or catfish. That's what my setup is like and it is stable...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I don't bother with plants in my African tanks. Part of the appeal of African tanks, for me, is that rocks are easier to deal with than plants! Since many Africans are also diggers and because the high pH isn't easy on most plants, I just avoid it.

Personally, if I wanted a 29-gallon planted tank, I'd stick with SA dwarf cichlids. Apistos, blue rams or laetacara with dithers and cories makes for a nice tank.

If you really want African, I'd say do a crushed coral substrate with a rock pile and get a male ruby green (Victorian cichlid) with three or four females. I have a local breeder who says my 30 gallon is fine for this set up (and it's what I have in there now). I also have four synodontis lucippinis (dwarf petricola). Although I'm prepared for all of these to eventually need a larger tank ...

BTW, why is it taking you three months to cycle a tank???


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Of course we are generalizing that all African fishes are from hard water, rocky areas, which couldn't be further from the truth. Yes, the rift cichlids are from harder waters, but many of the West Africans come from soft water, and plants.

If that is what you desire, I would look at finding yourself some Pelvicachromis taeniatus. Low light plants that will work include Anubias, Java Fern Vallisneria and Cryptocornes, without getting too much into maintenance.

There aren't too many schooling fish from the softer waters, but Congo Tetras are one. They do get quite large for a 29 gallon, but a small group, in a heavily planted tank might work. The catfish I would get would be Synodontis nigriventris, the common Upside Down Catfish.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

My three month cycling is the result of not making a decision on what I want. I'm well aware of my options with SA species. I originally set it up to try and breed crenicichla regani, but my LFS hasn't had them available for awhile, so I've been considering other options. I have considered Rift lake cichlids, but most of the species I'm drawn to require larger tanks.

Pelvicachromis taeniatus are a nice looking fish and I will definitly be looking into them, but if I can't find them I may have to go for the common krib. I did some researsh and came up with an interesting fish list that all come from cameroon in water with vegitation.

1m:2f Pelvicachromis sp.
10-12 Pareutropius buffei 
1 Pantodon buchholzi

The Pareutropius buffei are a mid-water schooling cat, so there is my cat and schooling fish. The African butterfly with patrol the suface, while the Pelvicachromis will occupy the bottom. I may or may not need something to deal with algea, but hopefully the low light will keep that in check. I still need to research some plants.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They African glass cats are very active though, and enjoy current ... and get a decent size, not something I'd try in a 29 gallon.

A pair of _Pelvicachromis taeniatus, P. roloffi_, or_ P. subocellatus_ would be a good start, as I wouldn't try any of the larger, more aggressive krib species. One of the smaller tetras from the area like adonis (_Lepidarchus adonis_) or jellybeans (_Ladigesia roloffi_ - very pretty, green body and orange fins) with maybe a small trio of upsidedown cats ... but the cats would be pushing it. I'd leave off the butterflyfish as it would eat the tetras at some point.

For plants, anubias and african water fern, water lillies are all from west africa.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> They African glass cats are very active though, and enjoy current ... and get a decent size, not something I'd try in a 29 gallon.
> 
> A pair of _Pelvicachromis taeniatus, P. roloffi_, or_ P. subocellatus_ would be a good start, as I wouldn't try any of the larger, more aggressive krib species. One of the smaller tetras from the area like adonis (_Lepidarchus adonis_) or jellybeans (_Ladigesia roloffi_ - very pretty, green body and orange fins) with maybe a small trio of upsidedown cats ... but the cats would be pushing it. I'd leave off the butterflyfish as it would eat the tetras at some point.
> 
> For plants, anubias and african water fern, water lillies are all from west africa.


Yeah, I kinda felt the Pareutropius buffei would be pushing it. That many 3 inch fish in a 29 gallon may be a little tight. If I do go that route, I'll cut the number a bit. As for water flow, I have a small, low flow power head that I've used in a 20 gallon in the past. It's just enough to create a nice directional current, without disturbing all areas of the tank.

Thanks for the tetra recommendations! I've been trying to reseach species, but haven't come across your suggestions. Are they fairly common in the NW? My LFS gets most of their stock from The Cichlid Exchange in Portland.

As for water lilies; all the species I've come across for sale are Asian, but I'm pretty sure their are species all over the world. Every lake in Northern Idaho is covered in them.

Lastly, if I could use you experience with crenicichla, what tank mates would you suggest going with a pair of regani on a 30 gallon or do you think it is too small for them? Thanks!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They aren't common, but Cichlid Exchange does often have jellybeans, adonis, and mouse tetras (another tiny west african tetra, the adonis and mouse get only 1", the jellybeans 2"). So they should be able to order them in for you.

Yes, same genus as the asian species on the water lillies ... though I have not seen specific species listed as african. Both _Crinum calamistratum_ and _Crinum natans_ come from africa as well, but usually we only see the Thai onion Crinum in the trade. Unless you want an all anubias planted tank (which can look awesome btw), you might have to fudge a bit on the plants. A val species also comes from west africa, but again not sure on the exact species.

As for Cr. regani, if it's a 3ft tank you can probably add a pair of dwarf cichlids to them as well as a group of tall bodied tetras. Regani are known as the 'peaceful pike' and can even be bred in a 20 gallon long. I have kept mine in a 38 gallon tank (36"x15" footprint) with a pair of dwarf acaras (Laetacara) and lemon tetras, rummys, or other midsized tetras.


----------

